# Solved: installing win server 2003 onto poweredge 1850



## laughincavalier (Jan 17, 2012)

I am trying to install windows server 2003 onto a Dell Poweredge 1850 but cannot get instal to run.
Disk is in player and when poweredge starts it goes all through its procedures and then tells me memory restricted to 128mb. I know there is more in there. Is there a way to just reformat the disc and then load the o/s like i would a normal computer.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Is there currently a RAID array set up?

Are you sure there is more than 128MB of memory installed in this server? Check the BIOS or the POST screen messages.


----------



## MWatDeLL (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi laughincavalier

I suspect is the OS Install Mode causing the issue. Please ensure the OS Install Mode is OFF before installing your OS.

OS Install Mode 
Determines the maximum amount of memory available to the operating system. Some operating systems will not install with more than 2 GB of system memory. When set to On, the maximum memory available is 256 MB. When set to Off (default), all the system memory is available to the operating system. Turn this option On during operating system installation and Off after installation.
Default Setting: OFF

For more information, please refer to the documentation, look under System Setup Options:-
http://support.us.dell.com/support/edocs/SYSTEMS/pe1850/en/UG/p1295c30.htm#1052366

Let us know how it works out!

[email protected]

<a class="twitter-follow-button" href="http://twitter.com/DellProSupport" Support on Twitter @DellProSupport</a>


----------



## laughincavalier (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for getting back to me.
You probably guessed I'm new to this game.
When OS install is on receive message BOOT ERROR.
Tried a couple of disks, one in use at present is (I'm told) one that has completed an install on a different machine so I presume it is a good one.

Is there anyway of resetting to factory settings so that the machine thinks it is new?
This would hopefully change any settings put in place by previuos user which I don't know about.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

The only settings would be in the BIOS and any RAID configuration. I think the previous poster just answered your question to get the install rolling.


----------



## laughincavalier (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks to all who replied. Managed to get OS installed using "nlite" and building my own installation disc using that. However, the problem now is that I have no Ethernet controllers, I presume that these where not on any of the installation media. I've tried putting windows server 2003 disc in and installing from that but to no avail. I've spent most the day trawling the internet for them, downloading several but again had no success. So now I've got a Poweredge 2850 server running windows 2003 server that can't connect to a network. I'm good at this ar'nt I !!!!
Anyone got any ideas on solving this new problem


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Go to DELL and download the NIC drivers.


----------

